# Scaly Fursuit.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

Is it possible? If so, what kind of materials would you use? Of course, you could jusr use fur material on a scaly, but that would suck in my opinion.

I'm not seriously considering it, just wondering what it would be like. My sona is way too humanoid to make a suit out of, it'd be weird as fuck.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

If you could just get a hold of one of Elton John's costumes that would be a good place to start for material.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 9, 2018)

You want scaly


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah. Just go in an entire scale-mail suit of armor. :3

Just make sure you shave every single hair on your body first!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah. Just go in an entire scale-mail suit of armor. :3
> 
> Just make sure you shave every single hair on your body first!



No problem, didn't have much to begin with anyway.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 10, 2018)

This could be done by sewing the scales to a dive skin. The dive skin would have to tight to keep the scales from  pulling down on the suit. Or, you might want to use a dance unitard in a good color for a base. Not sure what to use for the belly bands that would be present on an oversized lizard if you went that way.

Metal scales; Scalemail Supplies - TheRingLord.com Chainmail Jump Rings jumprings Scalemail Jewelry Supplies and Wire

Or make plastic ones by painting the spoon part of disposable plastic spoons, cutting off the handle and drilling a hole.

Damn. Now I think I have an idea for my next suit. The Old War Dragon? Hmm . . .


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> This could be done by sewing the scales to a dive skin. The dive skin would have to tight to keep the scales from  pulling down on the suit. Or, you might want to use a dance unitard in a good color for a base. Not sure what to use for the belly bands that would be present on an oversized lizard if you went that way.
> 
> Metal scales; Scalemail Supplies - TheRingLord.com Chainmail Jump Rings jumprings Scalemail Jewelry Supplies and Wire
> 
> ...



I probably should've specified.
I was thinking more along the lines of skinks and such, which have smooth scales. I think excessive flappy scaling and obvious chest plating would look kind of silly on a fullsize suit. Not to mention, potentially noisy.

So, I was more looking for some kind of smooth, non-fur material to use.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 10, 2018)

Paint on latex body suit?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Paint on latex body suit?



While I appreciate latex bodysuits for other purposes...  it's not usually the type of thing you should wear in public.


----------



## WizardLizard (Aug 14, 2018)

I’d do a spandex or neoprene skin over a foam bodysuit - keeps it smooth, forms the silhouette of the character if it’s different than the wearer. I agree that an entire suit of small scales would not look good at all, but the skin could be painted with larger details in key areas sewn or glued on. Hot as hell and probably tricky to wash the foam but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ that’s fursuiting for you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

WizardLizard said:


> I’d do a spandex or neoprene skin over a foam bodysuit - keeps it smooth, forms the silhouette of the character if it’s different than the wearer. I agree that an entire suit of small scales would not look good at all, but the skin could be painted with larger details in key areas sewn or glued on. Hot as hell and probably tricky to wash the foam but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ that’s fursuiting for you.



I couldn't wear a bodysuit of foam, not only because of the heat but because it would be difficult to move in.

However, I feel like wearing a spandex bodysuit by itself might let some parts of the body show through, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## WizardLizard (Aug 15, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I couldn't wear a bodysuit of foam, not only because of the heat but because it would be difficult to move in.



I mean, if you want a fursuit that’s not hot or restrictive at all I’m not sure what to tell you. That’s kind of inherent to full-body costumes. But I thought about it some more and I think as long as the wearer didn’t want their body shape altered significantly, what I’d _actually _do is spandex quilted over cotton batting or something similar - a little warm but not nearly as hot as foam, and the quilting would add the basic scale shape. I actually think it’d be dope.


----------



## Paulosaurus (Aug 16, 2018)

As a maker kinda specialized in this, I use a base skin of stretch cotton with scales cut from upholstery vinyl hot-glued on. I mainly work with partials, but small bits of foam padding in the right places can hide things if necessary and/or achieve things like digitigrade leg illusion or muscle tone. Spacing of the scales to allow the base fabric to maintain stretch will vary based on the scale type/pattern you're using.


----------

